# Love=Apathy



## miklo (Dec 2, 2011)

who the fuck needs love when you have friends and a bottle of whiskey?
im just gonna drink myself to sleep tonight under the stars in this abandoned apple orchard
who needs love
when the moon keeps shining
and the drinks keep pouring.


----------



## Earth (Dec 3, 2011)

you won't get an argument out of me!!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 3, 2011)

that was very poetic.


----------



## japanarchist (Dec 3, 2011)

Is that bottle really your friend? "Suicide carried off many. Drink and the devil took care of the rest." -Robert louis stevenson


----------



## Avering (Dec 3, 2011)

japanarchist said:


> Is that bottle really your friend? "Suicide carried off many. Drink and the devil took care of the rest." -Robert louis stevenson


One of my favorite writers, I believe that's a quote from "Treasure Island"?... That bottle ain't your friend though, I don't think so...


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldn't underestimate love. I know of no more powerful force.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 4, 2011)

Love sold out some time in the late 1950's.

cxr - love=trains


----------



## Alaska (Dec 4, 2011)

Love is having friends that you can discuss your bowel movements and worst sexual performances with.


----------

